# Converting to SP,s for a while.



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

After my last couple of goes with Sps my confidence is growing. The first day two bass minnows in that olivey green colour with irridescent scales were lost. Today 2 flatties around 44 on 1 rig.
I fished them as described elsewhere on the forum, but using an 1/8 jig today. For me it feels like fishing a weightless bait, as I couldnt really feel the lure, but I did feel the bites :!: 
They are cheap, so it doesnt break your heart when you lose one either, its easier to get the hooks out, and they work.
I'm gonna give em a bit more of a go I reckon.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a wonderful fishing hole you have. Well done


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah mate, I'm truly lucky. The water today was crystal clear, didnt see any fish, tried a hb for about 15min, no good, then the SPs produced the goods, thats why I'm excited. The fish react differently with a single pin to the lip, more headshakes, fairer fight. :lol:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Breambo,

I converted to SP's after taking up kayak fishing. In PPB they easily outfish bait for Pinkies although I reckon I will also try bait during the Snapper season.

At Ricketts today a stink boat cruised past in one direction as I was hooked up. It turned around just in time for Squidder to hook up. It then promptly dropped its pick. As they were using bait they had ample time to take in the Squidder & Hoit SP show 

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm shocked!!

Did you rotten buggers actualy get fish today after leaving Mornington?

I'm moving North!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Scott,

thanks for the peddle/paddle today. I was struggling at Mornington this morning. Luckily Jason gave a me a Gulp so I could land a few flatties.

I was much more comfortable on my home turf at Ricketts. SP's are the only way to go for the Pinkies.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I love SP's and all my PB's have come off SP's.
Ive used bait in the past and not landed much if anything, the only good fish ive landed on bait is a stingray.
I think IMO SP's are better your doing something, your interacting with the fish, your looking for him. Not wetting bait in the hope some fish just might come along to eat it.
Thats what i think anyway, but then ive not been fish a year yet so what do i know


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Today the conditions were perfect for paddling and not very fishy, too sunny and clear. I flicked minnows 3' around for about 2 hours. Lost one good fish, let him have a bit then struck to early too hard. 1 25cm flatty and 1 37cm flatty both returned. The Sp is a bit chewed but still fine after 4 flatties.  
Now normally I would perhaps be a bit dissapointed with that but on the contrary it has made me even keener on the Sps because 2 other blokes, one regular with an espri and a fellow from currumbin who had a $30 surf ski retro fitted with a holder(classic set up) and they trolled hbs around for the whole time I was out there and some and they didnt get a touch !
Go the SP's.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbIT1sMAAD5fgAASUIeAErCAXIo/7/+gMAE7Q2EU9RoPUyNNMgA0AADUyGmp6U2o0PUA0aAGQNNBRoaU9PSnlA2o9IeoeUeoQlYzm6Xdd6hjP1HJXctwTrHbueqpwbftdXZLfh3BeU4wWJw8Mw9z0emiVhYvRaWy5Tk6RtQPBS1GImr8+2zt6eXVV+SvuuzC4SrYDhpkbkbiEdkiangQBkQj4obGx0UxLPx0N5EKBcIUAodNzK9+bEkxftdSUqm5klloXDWioOiDFRlrMC/QLR1znmOkLFpwRUxsleRlKleCF5G9Goa0YKhcAuUNiAygK8V1LSPUDaSIBQSXwTWDIpgpac5MU643tZhAQoARWoxh8lIMBlVlsuOs4sIJvxdVghplQPqTJNXKY5kiuBVR4MkO1CI/w28IS2FYQDNIXCmZ+FF/i7kinChIWQnrYYA=


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

That's what soft plastics are there for mate! In my books they easily out fish any kind of bait, esspecially for Flathead. I think it's because your covering more ground by casting and retrieving so much. Also your finding the fish, the fish arn't finding you.

Troy


----------

